# Scabs on udder



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I post awhile back about one of our does having a sore on her teat.Well now it's all over the bottom of her udder :whatgoat: What could cause this? An infection? It's dry crusty scabs. :scratch: I cleaned her some with alcohol soaked wipes.I'm going back out with peroxide and bag balm.Any suggestions what the heck could cause that and treatment?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just did some research....I suspect soremouth  Dang it! We bought this doe over a year ago and she end up having it.It healed and thought that was it but seems like it has now infected her udder a year and half later.I didn't know they can be reinfected.This really sucks! She is healthy and no issues other then the scabs so now I need to make sure it doesn't spread and we don't get it!! So freaked out! The worst part about this is pita is resposible for infecting her with this.We bought her after she was done being shown at a county fair and few days later she end up having sores on her mouth.Called the breeder and she said every goat and sheep was infected there.Members of Pita wiped an infected rag all over the livestock.How incredibly sad


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I suspect soremouth too. Yes, they can get re-infected especially if its a different strain.

I found this on a website 

"Animals that have recovered from natural infection have some resistant to re-infection. However, there are different strains of soremouth, and it is possible for previously infected animals to become infected with soremouth more than once in their lifetimes. Infections usually occur several years apart and repeat infections tend to be less severe."


 :hug: sorry you are having to go through this again


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Generally when they get it again it is a different strain. 
Hope she heals quick and yes you take precautions since you can get it. 
How horrible that PITA did that!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

The scabs are coming off.I wonder if i should shave her udder to clean the area better?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you shave it then you would need to find some way to disinfect the clippers so as not to give any goat clipped in the future the disease. I think I might just leave it alone.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Soremouth is a virus and just needs to run it's course. I don't see where she has an infected kid that transfered it to her udder? I would suspect Impentigo if there are no kids passing this around.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

No she doesn't have any kids on her and hasn't since April.I'll just leave it be then.I get paranoid about these things and want to clean it up or fix it some how :sigh:
I read that it remains in the soil forever so if she laid down where the virus was then that's how she got it on her udder


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, it normally shows in wet areas first, lips, eyes, under tail. Just in case it's Impentigo instead you might keep her wiped down with Clorehexidine, dilute Iodine, or something of that nature. You usually don't want an ointment unless the scabs are drying and bleeding. Either one it will run it's course.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also consider staph infection. You need chlorhexidine as a cleaner for that. There has been a lot of staph infection on udders in Ohio. I know many people who have had it and my girls had it. I ended up using the chlorhexidine as the cleaner and Camelid Skin Mix put on their udders afterward to help clear it up. Also had them on Excede.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow had no idea  How would I find out and where would I get all that from? Thanks for the info


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If the scabs are falling off it's healing. If it doesn't have pusy sores under the scabs you should be in the clear. Impentigo IS staff rash. I prefer not to use antibiotics for something that is so common and usually is cared for by the does immune system. Grabbing especially for big guns like excede or naxcel, what is everyone going to use when their herds staff bacteria is immune to these newer drugs? How are your animals going to fight off anything if their immune system isn't given a chance to work against common environmental bacteria? Chlorhexidine or Betadine can be bought at your feed store. It keeps secondary infection from setting in.
If you don't want these staff rashes in your herd then get them vaccinated. Lysigin is in the cattle section at the Jeffers website. It vaccinates against staff that causes rashes and mastitis. It's much better to boost the immunity of the herd than to create resistant bacteria.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I will clarify that the Excede was used when the typical staph infection treatment wasn't working. Chlorhexidine stopped working for me and I had to get the vet out and use other options.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

No there is no puss or redness, just scabs.I'm sure it will heal on it's own and doesn't seem to bother her.I'm not messing with it and just keeping an eye on her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ammens Powder can work for it too if you just want to put a little something on it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Karen, have you looked into vaccinating for Staff? It works really well especially for virgin does. They never get a hint of staff rash.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't even know they had something like that. We had a really wet year this year and quite a few farms in my area had problems like I did. So far it hasn't come back and I'm hoping it is done.


----------



## lolajean (Mar 11, 2013)

I just bought a saanen doe 3 years old, 2nd freshning. She has scabs on the end of her teats over the orfices. I had to use softened papertowels until I could clean them and it looked raw! She doesnt want milked and kicks. What should I do? havent even owned her for a day. Im a beginner but I milked the 2nd doe I bought with no problems.


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,
I had 2 does that had dry scabs in the udder and legs and what was happenning is that they leaked milk and the milk would sour and irritate the skin. I started washing the area and applying a good plain moisturizer. It went away quickly. So, check if she leaks milk when she lays down


----------

